# nethies by name mischief by nature 2008



## polly (Jan 4, 2008)

i took new pics of Fergus the other night he is such a snuggler and jumps up all the time for cuddles he is so cute and quiet the oppisite of his dad Bill 



















And i had to add my snowpets as we probably wont get snow for another 3 years lol


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww - look at that little cutie boy!:inlove:

I love the snow pets too! He he!:rofl:


----------



## polly (Jan 6, 2008)

so i just realised that i started my nethie bog with a lionhead lol, well i wanted to post Fergus's updated pics. 

Anyways i was cleaning them out today and decided to get a few new pics of them all. i have done a few of them so far but now am waiting for Bruce to bring me more sawdust as he spilt petrol in th egarage and i can't use that bale 

So to start Evie 









Mrs Opi








Squishy













Lucy aka Looby lou








Opi


----------



## polly (Jan 6, 2008)

Jin








Miffi giving me butt!!













Alfie








Dougall













LillyBill








Sunbunny


----------



## polly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sophie













Delphi













Fergus








Dennis and Saffy


----------



## swanlake (Jan 6, 2008)

AHHHHH!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!! I WANT!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2008)

Must have all.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 7, 2008)

Cuteness Overload.

I'm with JadeIcing, I must have them all!!!!!!

Susan


----------



## polly (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks guys .

When i did the pics i didn't have any of Boo and Nibbler my other pair that live in the house so here they are. Boo is very antisocial to people and Nibs is well he is just cheeky lol. Boo is a martin smoke and nibs is a blue otter. I am hoping to buy them an upstairs / downstairs hutch next month to give them a bit more space.

Boo and Nibbler















And i am so happy i saved all my christmas money up so i could get a new shed and it arrives tomorrow:biggrin2:we have done some of the groundwork but Bruce is waiting till it comes to finalise his ideas. it will be joined to our other shed so we can have our show buns away from the mums if we need the heater on and it means that the 2 sheds together will be around 20ft. ( i will post pics as soon as its done)

Anyway this is the ground work cross your fingers it doesnt rain tomorrow.

PS in the first pic you can see my apple tree ( in the purple pot) its just starting to get its shoots this is the tree that has Dido, Snowie and Floyds ashes in the earth as my remembrance to them






And here is all the earth he took out Bruce is going to make bunny runs with tunnels going into the earth so they can have a hidey hole or they can sit on top of the hill


----------



## polly (Feb 19, 2008)

shed update 

so the shed came and Bruce put it up a couple of weeks ago. It still needs to be painted outside so its green like the other one.








and this is the inside it needs another coat of paint. the batons are for the basics to split the hutches up they are going to be square in this shed so they are deeper but with a smaller size door. i was helping today cutting the batons with the chop saw!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 19, 2008)

your shed looks good! And if you ever need to send a Nethie to Alaska you know where to find me I know my boyfriend would love to have one of your babies!


----------



## polly (Feb 20, 2008)

Awww no problem TKB i will keep you in mind

Bruce is busy beavering away on the shed he is still out working on it now ( obviously got into his stride!!)

heres todays pics


----------



## Jenson (Feb 20, 2008)

OMG it looks awesome! When can I move in? :biggrin2:

Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2008)

You're both coming here when to put up a shed for us????

The bunnies will love it.

:biggrin2:

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 20, 2008)

:heartbeat:MUST HAVE!!!!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 20, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> :heartbeat:MUST HAVE!!!!


Step away from the bunny, MINE MINE MINE!!!


----------



## polly (Feb 20, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> You're both coming here when to put up a shed for us????
> 
> The bunnies will love it.
> 
> ...



Bruce says you pay the flights and he will do the labour free I could do with a bit of sun!!

Thats nothing Peg i was thinking of posting in the rabbitry Bruce is putting in a sink and we have a mini fridge for the veggies and water!! 

and BoB and NZ minilops thankyou Delphi is quite a grumpy bunny but this was when she had her babies and she turned into a right snuggle bun and kept laying down like this and grooming her babies. though they were safely locked up as they have a habit of not realising they are on a table and falling off and i have to catch them so after it happened with Sun i lock them up for cleaning till they get a bit of sense!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 21, 2008)

The bunny'sare sooo cute! 

Bruce is doing a terrific job on that shed! Plumbing and electricityfor a sink andmini-fridge is awesome! That man needs to be taken out to his favaorite restaurant. 

I am very impressed, nicely done.


----------



## Nelson_is_mine (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not even a nethie person and i would take any of your babies anyday. So cute! And Bruce deserves some sort of award for all of that work! The buns will love it.


----------



## polly (Apr 2, 2008)

SO I have been really naughty I have kept looking at Peg telling us to take pics but never got round to it.

Anyway's Boo and Nibbler usually live in the house. But LillyBill is very scatty about noises so we decided to put them in the shed and bring LillyBill in for a month to see if it settles him (its working by the way:biggrin2 Last night Boo and Nibbler came out for a play and I was showing a friend how cute they are together and thought here are some nice pics I don't have so many pics of these 2 I think cause I usually see them everyday in the house whereas the others are in the shed. SO it was a good opportunity

SO here you go a more bonded pair I don't think I have met they go everywhere do everything together and are sooooo protective of each other its very cute :biggrin2ps Nibs is teh blue otter and Boo is the tubby silver martin)











Right mum we are trying to snooze here!!






Thats My Booboo!!






its a tough life!!






Feetsie cleaning time (told u they were well bonded lol)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't think there is a high enough rating on the cute meter for those two.


----------



## polly (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave 

now for anyone who saw my nethie babies post in december here is the only baby we kept he is looking nice at the mo. 



















And here is Dennis the menace lol


----------



## Flashy (Apr 2, 2008)

:vomit:Urgh! What ugly bunnies! :nonoShame on you.


----------



## polly (Apr 2, 2008)

Lmbo Trace just cause you be wanting Dennis and Opi and Evie and Nibs and.........


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh My Gosh it's a good thing their is an ocean between us.If you were anywhere in North America I would hunt you down and Bunny Nap Boo and Nibbler and the little baby that was born in December and Dennis.

Susan


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 2, 2008)

Aww...Boo and Nibbler are adorable trying to squeeze into that Cuddle Cup together. I noticed it's got little chew marks, although not nearly as bad as mine (I have to replace Billy's bed every few months after it's been completely destroyed ).

The black otter baby is looking really cute. I love looking at pictures of bunnies as they grow and I hope you post more when your next litters are due! What happened to the little blue bunny though? He was my favorite of all the Nethie babies :hearts


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 2, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 2, 2008)

All of your bunnies are so cute! I fell in love with Fergus! :inlove:

The snow pets are such a clever idea! And they are so adorable! :adorable:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 3, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


>


I'm not a big Nethie fan - but who could resist that face?

Give him kisses from me.....

Peg


----------



## polly (Apr 5, 2008)

Jins show results 5/4/08 West of scotland Balfron show

* best of breed

*Best fancy

*best Dwarf

*best in show


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol, those ribbons are bigger than he is!

Congrats :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 5, 2008)

How has Bruce been coming along with the bunny runs!? I'd LOVE to see pictures of those!  

Emily


----------



## cheryl (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow...look at all those ribbons...he is such agorgeous little boy....ohh and i really adore Nibbler and Boo..what two little cuties..i love the pictures of them all snuggled up in their little bed....how adorable! 

Cheryl


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Polly!:woohoo What wonderful news!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 7, 2008)

Hooray! Now I have your more recent blog lol! 

I say it again, your bunnies are all sooooo cute! I'm dying for a Nethie some day. 

Boo and Nibbler are the cutest pair! 

:inlove:


----------



## polly (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Jen, Bruce keeps saying i should let them go to someone as pets but i don't know if i have the heart to I do love them they usually live in my living room but they are in the shed just now as we are trying to socialise LillyBil a bit ( he was a bit spooky) can't wait for them to come back in though. If I could i would have all my buns in the house!!

Glad you like them thoughKeep a look out soon as I have 2 litters due on friday and should be 4 next month !! and then i will have loads of baby pics :biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Apr 8, 2008)

I thought I would just post a couple of pictures of our borrowed buck. A breeder has let us borrow him to use with Mrs Opi as we haven't been having any luck mating her.


----------



## LadyBug (Apr 20, 2008)

we need baby piccys(ok,ok, so i need)!we know you have babies, now show us.................

ok, so being a bit silly there, but i really do love you nethie babies..........


----------



## polly (Apr 21, 2008)

lmbo Ladybug ok I will put the baby pics in here too just for you. No eyes open yet thoguh they are very nearly there!!











will take more pics aftyer their eyes open. May should eb fun though I will have a few litters due then


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 21, 2008)

Is there anything more precious than a baby bun nose?! Wait, I've never seen a baby buns backside! Send more baby bun photos please!! All of your guys are gorgeous - if I were you I'd be sleeping in the shed - perhaps your hubby can put a cot in there - lol!


----------



## polly (Apr 22, 2008)

Just for you Julie 9 day old bunny butts


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 22, 2008)

The babies are so cute!


----------



## polly (Apr 25, 2008)

long time no Dougall pics so here he is having a chill session in between diggin everything in sight lol













And baby pics they are 2 weeks now and so cute lol I do love chin babies :biggrin2:
 
I love this pic not for the one learning to pose but for the one trying to look out the window in the background 






the one on the right is more a miffy a like 






I am very big really 






the trio


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 25, 2008)

First, they are soooo cute!:inlove: I just love those angelic little faces.

Second, my wife has put them on her bunnynap list!:biggrin2:


Dougall, is a very handsome Lionhead. Our Lionhead doe (black also), Skippery would like tohop off into the sunset with him.


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 25, 2008)

OMG! Baby Bunny Butt is the cutest thing on earth! I think weekly BBB pix are needed now..


----------



## LadyBug (Apr 25, 2008)

ooohhhh! baby chins............mom just told me to chill it. they're so cute, deff. gonna need lots of piccys!


----------



## Jenson (Apr 26, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> I am very big really


Aaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwww! I would like please. :biggrin2:

Looks very proud. A little Jin maybe?


----------



## polly (Apr 27, 2008)

have got the babies out tonight in fact they are all snuggled into my gownie as we speak ! so thought i would take the opportunity to get Julie her bunny butt pics and a few others too

here's the butts











this is lets all groom dad and ourselves!!
















this one is my fave






and this one we think is a little girl and certainly thinks she is a princess


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 27, 2008)

What cute pictures! The bunnies are absolutely adorable!!!!!! 

You could be a famous bunny butt photographer!


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 28, 2008)

OMG I AM SO JEALOUS OF YOU AND THOSE BABY BUN BUTTS!!!!!! They are just the most gorgeous things I have seen in such along time.. Awww, just want to hold them and squeeze them and love them - LOL!!!! 

Thanks for the photos - and PLEASE keep them coming.. 

Enjoy them or send them to me, I'm sure Baxter! would love a baby brother..


----------



## polly (Apr 29, 2008)

Poor Alfie had his nads chopped off today. I am hoping to bond him with Saffy and Dennis as they all get on pretty well and neither of the boys were neutered.

I know I breed but I don't find it easy to pass a rabbit on if for whatever reason I can't breed with it anymore. Alfie got molar spurs and after having them treated his front teeth went out of alignment. I was so upset because he has such a lovely nature, he follows me everywhere and loves to jump up on the couch for a cuddle.

When my heartbun DIdo first got head tilt Bruce told me I should find one of the other buns to be special like Dido was to me and ALfie just sort of melted my heart. It has been hard to let him in like DIdo but i do love my amalfi bun he means the world to me. 

So he is doing well we got him back at 3 pm. they give us our bunnies back quick as they know we have a lot of knowledge about them and they are happier at home rather than at the vets. He has drank nearly a full bowl of water and has eaten some food we have poops so its all good he does seem to bounce back quite quickly.

this is my Amalfi Alfie








this was my project for keeping me occupied while he was in usually I am working. Bruce only phoned the vets yesterday I was shocked wheni asked him last night when is Alfies appointment and he said today :shock:


----------



## polly (Apr 29, 2008)

Thought I would update about Oscar as I have him out tonight and it suddenly struck me how much he has grown and he is such a handsome boy 

here he is as a baby (he was one of the december babies only one I have left)








and here he is now


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 29, 2008)

:shock:WOW has he gotten big! Very handsome guy.


----------



## polly (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for all yoru lovely comments 

Chin babies got their first day out in the garden today. They totally loved it 

here are some pics (1bunny butt for Julie )


----------



## juliew19673 (May 6, 2008)

LOL! Thanks so much for my BBB photo - I was having withdrawals when the site was hinky over the weekend! 

Absolutely love the one where the little guy is standing up at the fence line!! I could lay out there in the garden ALL day with those little ones... they've gotten so big -so fast! Gorgeous they are, just gorgeous.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 6, 2008)

You can't see me ... I am hiding.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 6, 2008)

Great pics! I especially like the one you took of the bun behind the blade of grass!

They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## LadyBug (May 8, 2008)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I especially like the one you took of the bun behind the blade of grass!


me too! aaawww, baby bunnies, you gotta love them!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 9, 2008)

Ahhemm... more baby bunny but photos please!!! You CAN'T be so selfish to keep them all so yourself! :rabbithop


----------



## polly (May 9, 2008)

Thanks peeps :biggrin2:I am very hyper tonight because Sunbunny has had her first litter 4 all fine and wriggly and tiny (they will all be chins) also Squishy has had 2 babies as well. Just need to see if Evie is going to have or not!!

First up Alfie is trying but not succeeding in Giving Robins bunnies a run for their money in the disapproval stakes 






Now Julie here is a butt just for you (gonna like this one )






And scuse for being pic happy but they are just to cute and i was having trouble deciding (must have another 10 in my file as well !!) 4 weeks old today!!!




































Think i will set the new babies up their own blog lol


----------



## Jenson (May 9, 2008)

Omg I love the bunny mouth photo! :biggrin2: Soo cute. More mouth photos!


----------



## cheryl (May 9, 2008)

Aww you have the most cutest little baby bunnies...they look so happy out there in the garden...i love the little one standing up at the fence...that is so adorable 

Cheryl


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 9, 2008)

Great pictures Polly!:great:Those bunnies are cute beyond words! Keep those pictures coming!

Dave


----------



## juliew19673 (May 14, 2008)

Those babies grow up so fast! But they just keep getting more adorable daily! I love their little lips - I wish I had them all or at least one!!! So cute - so cute - so CUTE!

Are you keeping them or selling them? 

You should move to California..


----------



## Spring (May 14, 2008)

Aww, they are all so sweet!

I must say, those chin netherlands really warmed my heart. They look so much like my baby girl who passed away August of 2006. Really neat to see what she may have looked like as a baby .


----------



## polly (May 17, 2008)

Aw Spring I am glad it gives you happy memories. I do love the chin nethies they are so pretty and stand out with the colours. I always love chins eyes they are so stunning in the pale gray.

Julie yeah these 3 are all sold pretty much the girl is going to one of my clients that already has a buck from me. the smallest one is a boy and is going down to Yorkshire to Jazzywoo's daughter she has called him Swiper. the other boy could well be going through to Glasgow. 

I have started a blog for Sun buns babies as its her first litter and have a great baby butt for you Julie so I will do that next.

I should say those 3 are 5 weeks now (doesn't time fly) and full of mischief like you would not belive 

Here is Delphis litter she had her babies yesterday 2 first thing in the morning and what a surprise we got we went to check them last night and found a spare 














Here is SOphies litter. we were hoping for something from this litter because they are from the buck we borrowed from our friend Murphy. Unfortunately we had one dead. SHe has 2 alive though one is very small the picture doesn't show teh size difference very well but the little one is smaller than Bruce's pinky. SO anyone reading this please cross your fingers for it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 17, 2008)

:clapping:Congratulations on the litters Polly! They are very very cute. Good vibes to the little bity one!ray:


----------



## polly (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Dave dont think its going to make it it just doesnt have the strength

On a happier note Squishy's lionhead baby opened its eyes today. It is HUGE lol and has very big ears which is a bit of a mind twist to get my head around when i am so used to short ears Its a sable martin


















And delphi's babies are doing well too


----------



## trailsend (May 19, 2008)

They sure are cute! Look at those little faces!


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 21, 2008)

I just went thru your blog, can't believe i missed it previously!

Your bunnies are soooo cute!! I love love love nethies!!

now will someone please ship a bunch of nethies to Malaysia for me?? :big wink:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 21, 2008)

Wow - the lionhead baby already has the look of attitude in his newly openedeyes! lol - they are all so cute!


----------



## Jenson (May 22, 2008)

Delphi's babies are stunning and you know I love the sable marten. :biggrin2:


----------



## polly (May 23, 2008)

Squishy's baby






Miffy's babies now


----------



## Jenson (May 23, 2008)

Awwww cuuute! I love that last photo. You really make me want a Nethie you know. Stop it! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 23, 2008)

I really wish Polly. Even the hubby said that if you were here we would have to get a chin nethie!


----------



## polly (May 27, 2008)

yeah the nethies are pretty cute and lovable but the chins seem to stand out a bit 

squishy's baby













Sophies agouti











ANd Delphi's 3 and boy that blue otter is a biiig baby compared t the other 2 :shock:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

Polly seriously your killing me with those photos! They are all so gorgeous and I again, would NEVER get anything done as I would just be staring at them all day.. 

:inlove:


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 9, 2008)

Polly, can you let Jin know that I'm going to come to Scotland sometime in the next year or so to visit my great aunt, and I'll be picking him up on the way home. Thanks . Also can you measure him to see if he'll fit in my handbag .


----------



## polly (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL NZ minilops yeah you wouldn't be the first but Jin boy stays here 

I was just looking back and am thinking i def need to get some new baby pics they are so big now compared to there and the lionhead is such a wee fuzzball mayeb tomorrow JB is taking up loads of attention seen as he is only really eating well and drinking when out in teh living room!! (not awkward or anything!!)

Here is my Alfiebun this is him saying you sure you don't have any more sweets up there mum he had a terrible moult and turned almost brown still has a bit of a tufty butt!!






ANd here is Saffy not often she will let me take pics she is in teh process of being bonded with ALfie.













Also need to say a big thankyou to Jenson for a fabby birthday present here is it sitting at my front door. My mum thought it was fab :biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 17, 2008)

None of your pictures are showing for me today, not even ones that I've seen in the past and that I could see on here yesterday, weird and annoying :grumpy:, I want to see nethie cuteness!

*tantrum*


----------



## Jess_sully (Jun 17, 2008)

You, among others on RO, are so good at tempting us bigger-bun lovers into getting a nethie.
:inlove:
Beautiful.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

Why BoB Needs a nethie!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

NEED NETHIES!


----------



## polly (Aug 5, 2008)

lmbo alicia ok i just realised it has been a while since i updated. I promise to get some new piccies tomorrow if teh weather holds dry!

Here though are my new bunnies that i went down to manchester for ( the chins) and Ipswich ( the BEW) luckily teh black foxes came up to me which was nice lol i am not travelling far for the rest of teh year!!

First of all this is Murphy the little agouti we bred he is so sweet a total snuggler but he is in his gawky stage so his ears are kinda to big for his head he should be ok when he catches up with himself lol







And this is Lisa the lionhead (she is named after the vet student that came for her work experience for a week and fell in love with her )








These are the chins from manchester they are so lovely have to start with my fave though this is Yoda he is a total snuggler and moulds himself to your body for cuddles. I have nicknamed him buggarlugs which has stuck because no matter what he will not hold his ears together He has been through a terrible moult and has been a bit unhappy but he is looking better now 






This is Obiwan, he is the babyof thebunch and was born march of thsi year he is so friendly and sweet and likes a cuddle






This is Mimzy the oldest doe. I finda lot breeders don't have a lot of interaction with their does so they are a lot more wary than the boys who are used to being groomed and stuff. I put the girls in the garden for the first time yesterday and after being a bit wary they were soon running circles round the pens which was so nice to see :biggrin2:






This is Padamae sheis the younger doe and still needs to come out of her shell a little bit but she is so lovely and gentle 






And this is Myrtle who has annoyed Evie by having a bigger burlap than her before that Evie was the burlap queen she would not even look at Myrtle yesterday in the garden and kept putting her nose up in the air at her. Myrtle is not a chin she is a sable agouti and will work with Hercules my BEW she looks like a real beefcake but she is as light as a feather when you pick her up she just has an abundance of fluff lol








Here is Hercules my BEW who is related to Tracy's dopeys. and i can belive it lmbo he is so easy going and doesnt look all there if ya get what i mean 






This is Milly she is an older doe and is on her last litter she was mated up before coming to me and i got her for nothing because the breeder wouldn't keep her past her breedign age and he wanted her to have a good home. She is lovely and is settling in really well. she loves to move her food bowl round the hutch (no mean feat for a nethie lol) and gives you kisses when you give her breakfast 






*ANd last but by no means least meet Zoe she has to be teh most striking rabbit I have ever seen in nethie colours her piccies really dont do her justice she is also a black fox and has very pale gray eyes with teh white eye circles and teh black fur with white ticking she is just WOW!!!!*


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 5, 2008)

I want them all.


----------

